# PS3 Quantum of Solace



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Got this on Friday and i must say i really enjoyed it, took me about 5-6 hours to complete which i know is not very long but it is a very good game, they have really made use of the cod4 engine and for the bond fans out there i think this is perfect.


----------

